
Sales, the missing piece - printfmyname
Hi,<p>Bunch of my friends and I created a video hosting platform called RealEnc.com. I gain a lot of experience along the way. Now we finally have a product that I think is sellable. It offers a great platform for companies that&#x27;s looking to incorporate a white-label video host onto their site. RealEnc offers features like:<p>1. Dynamic Adaptive Streaming to minimize stream buffering
2. Content Protection
3. Support for Mobile Devices
4. Free Technical Support
5. Unbranded Video Player<p>Now to the hard part. I have been reading up on ways to sell products through email. Specially B2B stuff. I may have sent well over 30 emails so far with each email catered to its reader. Unfortunately, non of them replied back. Heartbroken but optimistic.<p>Our team compose of all tech guys and non of them have the slightest experience in marketing or sales. But we are motivated enough to read tones of articles on sales and contact people though email. I want to ask, from those who have experience in entrepreneurship, two favors. One, please comment on one of the email I sent out to a company. Two, please advice us more ways improve our sales.<p>1. Email: (I used dummy names)<p>Hi David,<p>I am Harry from RealEnc.com. RealEnc is a video hosting platform. Besides being an awesome video host, we also provide an exceptional support that covers all aspects of video hosting for FREE. I just want to ask if you would be interested in looking into a better video hosting alternative for Automotive News website.<p>You will get out full-fledged product FREE for two months. Also, you do not need to worry about technical aspect of the integration, we will make sure of a smooth integration.<p>2. Below are few question that might help us to improve our sales tactics<p>Any literature that you think would help us to improve?
How do we find someone good at sales to work with us?<p>We appreciate you taking time to read this and comment on it.<p>Thank you
======
sebg
Thoughts on email: Your whole email is about you. The first paragraph is about
you and what you want from the prospect.

Then you tell them about getting something for free without actually knowing
whether "FREE" actually matters to them or not.

You then tell them you'll do a smooth integration, which is also about you.

Then you ask them to help you.

Then you ask them to educate you.

Then you ask them to introduce you to their contacts.

Then you close with a non-close and thank them for reading it when what you
really want is a response.

\-----

To improve it: 1) Make it about them 100%. No sales prospect cares about who
you are or what you do. They care only about themselves and their company. So
start with them. 2) Don't ask them to help you in any way, you are only there
to help them do what they want to do. 3) You have to learn to qualify and make
it apparent you've done your homework.

~~~
printfmyname
@sebg

Thank you for the great feedback, I'll do the necessary updates.

